

Ask HN: Is there a way to view only new comments on specific post? - flavio87

If you&#x27;re following discussions on a post that is getting 100s of comments, going back and figuring out which ones are new since the last time you checked is really cumbersome. Is there a way to show only new comments?
======
ColinWright
Short answer: No.

Longer answer: No, and it won't happen soon.

Even longer answer: There may be a Chrome extension of GreaseMonkey script to
do something like this, but I've not found one.

